# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Penyakit apa ini ?

## subhan_haris

1. Gejala sakit dimulai dengan ikan berenang menyamping di mudpond, sore harinya dicoba tangkap tapi tidak dapat


2. Isi perut kelihatan kayak Normal saja
[IMG][/IMG]

3. Insang kayak rusak


4. Kedua Mata Cekung atawa amsuk kedalam


5. Berat Badan Turun drastis dari 1,7 kg - 1,4 kg dalam selang waktu 3 minggu


Mohon pencerahan, sebab para breeder yang tergabung dalam Palu Nagaya Koi Club (PNKC) sudah sering mengalami hal ini, bahkan 3 bulan lalu ratusan indukan mati.................

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Terlalu dini menyebut KHV. Serem nyebut nya...
> 
> Before ada lab result,we better call this virus only deh...


Yup ....... 
Dari Melihat kondisi ikan yang terjangkiti memang harapan untuk bertahan hidup sangat tipis sekali, semoga wabahnya cepat berlalu.  :Pray2:

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

> Hati hati koi yang dibawa plg ke rumah itu bisa terkena carrier..Mohon  perhatian khusus untuk hal ini terutama ketika musim hujan datang
> Lebih baik kalo ada kolam mertua, tetangga atau siapaun pun yang kosong, di pinjam special untuk kost koi koi tersebut...


Waduh sudah lat om Glen..........ikan sudah saya tarik dari mudpond hari minggu subuh (kemarin)............... :Frusty: 

Tidak enak kalo mau sebar virus ke orang om Glen.........., sebenarnya cukup ditempat yang agak jauh dari kolam yah om.......  :Frusty: (kondisi tempat karantina ikan saat ini dekat kolam)

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> menurut saya ikan om KHV...tp utk lbh pasti hrs ke lab.......kl masih keburu coba injeksi pake enrofloxacin, yg bagus keluaran bayer namanya baytril.......beli di dokter hewan...
> virus KHV outbreak di suhu 15-27 C..usahakan suhu di atas 28 seperti yg disarankan om data...kl bisa siangnya jgn pake heater tp di jemur di bawah sinar matahari, malamnya pake heater dan heater jgn langsung di bak, efeknya negatif.............di coba dulu om, good luck


Om Candra...
Kalau bener ini virus seperti dugaan om candra diatas, menurut sy Baytrill tidak akan membantu karena baytril adalah anitibiotik bukan antivirus...CMIIW

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Halo om subhan...
> Melihat ciri penyakit ikan, besar kemungkinan koi2nya terserang bakteri atau virus. 
> Koi yang terkena virus juga rentan terinfeksi penyakit sekunder jamur dan parasit....
> 
> Dengan cuaca yang tidak menentu dengan terkadang suhu air menjadi dingin, memungkinkan juga penyebab _outbreaknya_ virus yang tadinya "sedang tidur' pada ikan _carrier_ om. Saya setuju dengan om will dan om chandra bisa saja ini virus...
> 
> Yang perlu di perhatikan apakah:
> 
>  
> ...


Yoii Om Datta...

Wong waktu hari itu kita belum tahu itu virus... kita hanya memiliki hipotesis d ini bakteri dan jamur belum pada level virus.. Tindakan yang diambil pun di restui oleh pihak pihak yang berpengalaman dalam pengobatan koi...

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> Tanya om, dokter hewannya untuk ternak atau hewan piaraan om? Saya sdh lama cari obat ini, mungkin bisa dibantu? Trims


dokter hewan piaraan om,  di jrkt rata2 drh punya...yg pastinya di drh Rini, Tanjung duren, Jak bar.......

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## EcoPristine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## communitshirt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

